# Streifenmuster



## supporter80 (8. Mai 2008)

Hi!

1.Wie kriege ich denn so ein Streifenmuster hin wie im Banner auf der folgenden Hp: http://www.south-side-crew.de ?

2. Wie kriege ich so ein Effekt an den Rändern der Gafiken hin, dass die so "zerstört" sind?

Gruß


----------



## Michael Aringer (8. Mai 2008)

Hi, vielleicht hilft dir da dieses Tutorial im Photoshop-Weblog weiter.

Servus, Michael


----------



## Leola13 (8. Mai 2008)

Hai,

wenn du schon bei Photoshop-weblog bist unter Workshop gibt es für die zerstörten Kanten ein Grunge Tut.

Ansonsten such hier im Forum nach Grunge, da findest du genug Stoff.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Mai 2008)

Zu Nr. 1

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/268572-retrostrahlenform.html



Alex


----------

